# Martial Talk Gear on Sale.



## Bob Hubbard

Yup, another one of those Holiday Sales things.
Each day for the next month there'll be lots of specials and bargains on things.
Help support the site, and get some neat stuff, and save a ton of cash too. 

We have tee shirts, mouse pads, posters, sweaters for your puppy and more.


http://www.zazzle.com/martialtalk*


Specials also good at our affiliate shops:
Pizza Party 2012
Random_Sanity
Fluffy & Friends


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Black Weekend Specials


USE PROMO CODE: SUPERWEEKEND                                                                                 



Martial Talk Store

Specials also good at our affiliate shops:
Pizza Party 2012
Random_Sanity
Fluffy & Friends


----------



## Guro Harold

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?87-Guro-HaroldHi Bob,

It would be great if you could add our badges to the t-shirts or hoodies on the sleeve, chest, or back (Example below).
*Guro Harold* 



*
Martial Talk
Senior Master
**
























1,000 Post Club*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I like the idea, the problem is, adding that raises the costs for the shirts. I also have to redo the graphics to a print-quality size otherwise they'd look real crappy.  Then I have to do lots of combinations to cover all combinations and hope someone buys a shirt.

That's lots of work. 

Though I could do 1-2 limited edition shirts if there's interest?


----------



## Guro Harold

Yeah, put me down for a hoodie. I will pm you and order it later today. Thanks Bob!


----------



## Guro Harold

Hi Bob,

Hoodie ordered and PM sent!

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Carol

How about Rustaz Lightroom Presets?  I keep looking for that one preset that makes every photo look awesome!  :lol:

In all seriousness...LS tee ordered


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, for the hoodies it doesn't look like I can add to the sleeves. I can add to the back, seems to raise the cost another $6.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

$5 OFF t-shirts
$3 OFF mugs
60% OFF wrapped canvas
50% OFF posters & framed prints
50% OFF cards & invitations
40% OFF calendars
30% OFF ornaments
20% OFF mobile cases
FREE SHIPPING
(on orders of $50 or more)
FREE 2-DAY SHIPPING
$39.95 $19.95 for a year of Zazzle Black 2-Day!
DON'T MISS OUT!
USE PROMO CODE: ZCYBERMONDAY


----------



## Guro Harold

That's cool  Bob! Will it include my avatar? 
Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I could, if I had a high res file to work from, and the photographers ok to manipulate it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Tuesday Deals
*$5 OFF* t-shirts                                         
*$3 OFF* mugs                                         
*60% OFF* wrapped canvas                                         
*50% OFF* posters & framed prints                                         
*50% OFF* cards & invitations                                         
*40% OFF* calendars                                         
*30% OFF* ornaments                                         
*20% OFF* mobile cases                                         

*FREE SHIPPING* (on orders of $50 or more)                                         
*FREE 2-DAY SHIPPING* $19.95 for a year of Zazzle Black 2-Day!   

USE PROMO CODE: CYBERTUESDAY   

*Martial Talk Store*

Specials also good at our affiliate shops:
Pizza Party 2012  -  Random_Sanity  -  Fluffy & Friends

Also good at:
Last Ride Digital Video - BOOM!NASTY Hockey - MegaTudes! - Pro Art Shirts

As well as these shops:
*Comic Book Heroes*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Wednesday Sale
===
50% Off Wrapped Canvas, Posters, and Prints  - TODAY ONLY!
Bonus:  Free Standard Shipping on $50  Orders!
Enter code:
*PERFECTPHOTO*
at checkout in the "Zazzle Coupons/Gift Certificates" box


----------



## Bob Hubbard

50% Off Shirts, Sweatshirts, and Mobile Phone Cases  - TODAY ONLY!
Bonus:  Free Standard Shipping on $50  Orders!

 Enter code:
*HOLIDAYSALE2

* 

 
MT "To Know and act are one in the same." Tee




 
MT Matsu Basho Unisex Tee




 
MartialTalk Ladies Babydoll Tee




 
MartialTalk Ladies Relaxed Tee-Shirt - Black




 
MartialTalk Designer Tee - Navy




 
MartialTalk Designer Tee - Black




 
MartialTalk Value Hoodie




 
MartialTalk Woman's Logo Singlet Tshirt




 
Martial Talk Value Logo Shirt


----------



## Guro Harold

The Hoodie is the Truth! Just got mine in today! Thanks Bob! I may add something to the back myself when I order more of my FCS t-shirts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

50% Off Calendars, Canvas, Posters, and Prints  - TODAY ONLY!
Bonus:  Free Standard Shipping on $50  Orders!
Enter code:
*HOLIDAYSALE3*
at checkout in the "Zazzle Coupons/Gift Certificates" box
To  qualify for this free shipping offer, one or more Zazzle products must  be purchased with a net sale price equal to or greater than 50.00  dollars. The free shipping offer is for standard shipping to U.S.  addresses only. Offer does not apply to shoes, custom framed prints, or  screen printed apparel. Shipping charges will apply to oversized orders  and orders being shipped on an expedited basis or outside the U.S. 50%  of the calendar, poster, wrapped canvas, print, and/or photo enlargement  product net sale price will be deducted when one or more qualifying  products are purchased and the coupon code HOLIDAYSALE3 is applied at  checkout. Offer is valid until December 3, 2011 at 11:59pm PT. This  offer does not apply to past purchases and may not be combined with any  other Zazzle promotional or volume discount offers. If a volume discount  applies to your order, you will receive either the discount set forth  in this offer or the standard volume discount, whichever is greater.  Offer valid on Zazzle.com only.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Martial Talk Store*

Specials also good at our affiliate shops:
Pizza Party 2012  -  Random_Sanity  -  Fluffy & Friends

Also good at:
Last Ride Digital Video - BOOM!NASTY Hockey - MegaTudes! - Pro Art Shirts

As well as these shops:
*Comic Book Heroes*




















15% Off All Products!  Hurry! Ends Soon!
Bonus:  Free Standard Shipping on $50  Orders!
Enter code:
*DECDELIGHT15*
at checkout in the "Zazzle Coupons/Gift Certificates" box
To  qualify for this free shipping offer, one or more Zazzle products must  be purchased with a net sale price equal to or greater than 50.00  dollars. The free shipping offer is for standard shipping to U.S.  addresses only. Offer does not apply to shoes, custom framed prints, or  screen printed apparel. Shipping charges will apply to oversized orders  and orders being shipped on an expedited basis or outside the U.S. 15  percent of the product net sale price will be deducted when one or more  qualifying products are purchased and the coupon code DECDELIGHT15 is  applied at checkout. Offer is valid until December 6, 2011 at 11:59pm  PT. This offer does not apply to past purchases and may not be combined  with any other Zazzle promotional or volume discount offers. If a volume  discount applies to your order, you will receive either the discount  set forth in this offer or the standard volume discount, whichever is  greater. Offer valid on Zazzle.com only.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

30% Off Shirts and Cases
TODAY ONLY!
Enter code:
*DECSHIRTCASE*
at checkout in the "Zazzle Coupons/Gift Certificates" box
30  percent of the shirt and/or electronics case product net sale price  will be deducted when one or more qualifying shirts and/or electronics  cases are purchased and the coupon code DECSHIRTCASE is applied at  checkout. Offer is valid until December 8, 2011 at 11:59pm PT.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

White Christmas Sale!
50% off white t-shirts & 15% off all other products!
Enter code:
*HOLIDAYSSALE*
at checkout in the "Zazzle Coupons/Gift Certificates" box
50%  of the white t-shirt net sale price will be deducted when one or more  qualifying white t-shirts are purchased and the coupon code HOLIDAYSSALE  is applied at checkout.  15% of the Zazzle product net sale price will  be deducted when one or more qualifying products are purchased and the  coupon code HOLIDAYSSALE is applied at checkout. For most products, the  net sale price is the price of the product (excluding shipping and  taxes). For Zazzle Custom Stamps, the net sale price is the difference  between the price of the Zazzle Custom Stamps (excluding shipping and  taxes) and the face value of the postage. Offer is valid through  December 11, 2011. This promotional offer may not be combined with any  other Zazzle promotional or volume discount offers. If a volume discount  applies to your order, you will receive either the discount set forth  in this offer or the standard volume discount, whichever is greater.  Offer valid on Zazzle.com only.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

A Christmas Wish - 15% OFF ALL ORDERS + Free Ship On $50+!     			Use Code: WISHCAMETRUE    					 Ends Friday


----------



## Bob Hubbard

50% Off White T-Shirts, Mugs, Bags, Calendars, & Ties!
Offer does not apply to sleeves
Enter code:
*LASTMINIDEAS*
at checkout in the "Zazzle Coupons/Gift Certificates" box
50%  of the mug, shirt, bag, calendar, and/or tie net sale price will be  deducted when one or more qualifying mugs, shirts, bags, calendars,  and/or ties are purchased and the coupon code LASTMINIDEAS is applied at  checkout. The net sale price is the price of the product (excluding  shipping and taxes). Offer is valid through December, 17, 2011 11:59pm  PT. This promotional offer does not apply to screen printed apparel.   This offer does not apply to Rickshaw Messenger Bags.  This offer does  not apply to past purchases and may not be combined with any other  Zazzle promotional or volume discount offers. If a volume discount  applies to your order, you will receive either the discount set forth in  this offer or the standard volume discount, whichever is greater. Offer  valid on Zazzle.com only.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Get It By Christmas! 50% Off 2-Day & Express Shipping!    			Use Code: FASTSHIPSALE   Ends Tuesday 

*Martial Talk Store*

Specials also good at our affiliate shops:
Pizza Party 2012  -  Random_Sanity  -  Fluffy & Friends

Also good at:
Last Ride Digital Video - BOOM!NASTY Hockey - MegaTudes! - Pro Art Shirts

As well as these shops:
*Comic Book Heroes*


















​


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Last Chance For Christmas! 50% OFF Express Shipping! ENDS TODAY AT 3PM PT!    			Use Code: LASTMINGIFTS


----------



## Bob Hubbard

After Christmas Clean Up Tuesday! 50% OFF Mugs & Cards! TODAY ONLY!    			Use Code: AFTERHOLIDAY


----------

